# Where was this voice clip from?



## Riko (May 17, 2010)

Hello all,

I was wondering about where the opera voice clip from Cartier web site is originated. Any help would be appreciated!

http://www.cartier.com/extension/cartier/design/cartier/images/cartier.swf


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's Casta Diva from Bellini's opera Norma. Could be Maria Callas.


----------



## Gloriana (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, it's Casta Diva with Maria Callas


----------

